# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Galicia atraviesa el verano más seco de los últimos treinta años

## sergi1907

Vie, 26/08/2011

La Voz de Galicia
Ha pasado el momento más crítico, pero debe mantenerse el consumo moderado de agua. Este es el mensaje que ayer trasladó a la ciudadanía el presidente de Augas de Galicia, Francisco Menéndez, en relación a la situación de los embalses de Galicia-Costa, después de un verano y una primavera particularmente secos. 

 La Xunta había alertado hace meses de la necesidad de controlar el consumo de agua tras una primavera que fue la más seca de los últimos cincuenta años. El verano, aunque no tan dramático, mantuvo esa tendencia. Hay que remontarse al año 1981 -tres décadas atrás- para encontrar unos días tan secos como lo que va de este verano. En concreto, y según los datos facilitados por la Consellería de Medio Ambiente, las precipitaciones durante este verano han llegado a 58 milímetros, una cifra solo equiparable a los 60 de 1990, y la más baja desde 1981, cuando las precipitaciones cayeron a 38 milímetros. 

 Lo peor ha pasado 

 El presidente de Augas de Galicia, no obstante, asegura que han pasado los momentos más críticos, sobre todo aquellos en los que sube considerablemente la demanda en las zonas costeras, «e agora estamos nunha situación que non é mala para afrontar o período húmido do ano a partires de setembro». No obstante, la Xunta admite que los problemas pueden continuar en determinados sistemas de abastecimiento o en captaciones particulares. 

 Una de las buenas noticias en relación a la situación de los embalses, y por lo tanto al abastecimiento de agua, es que las previsiones de MeteoGalicia son que septiembre sea este año más húmedo que la media, aunque el nivel de los embalses acostumbra a bajar hasta que finaliza ese mes. 

 Las lluvias, poco eficientes 

 El hecho de que las lluvias de los pasados días fueran muy puntuales, irregulares y de carácter tormentoso, no ha ayudado a invertir esta tendencia a la baja de los embalses. «Se non cambia, esta tendencia seguirá sendo de baixada, porque o ano hidrolóxico comeza o 1 de outubro e os niveis máis baixos sempre son a finais de setembro», apuntó Francisco Menéndez. 

 La situación actual de los embalses, sin embargo, permite garantizar el abastecimiento hasta la llegada del otoño. Su nivel de ocupación es del 55 %, frente al 60 % en las mismas fechas del 2010, un porcentaje que sube al 69 % en los que se utilizan para el abastecimiento (un 78 % el año pasado). Los que presentan peores estadísticas son los pequeños, como el de Baíña (Baiona), con un 15 % frente al 33 % de ocupación del 2010 y el de Con (Vilagarcía), con un 31 %. El de Zamáns (Vigo) está al 59 %, mientras que Forcadas (Ferrol), Eiras (Vigo) y Cecebre (A Coruña) presentan unas cifras del 84, 65 y 68 %, respectivamente. Zamáns tiene garantía de agua para 3,6 meses y Baíña, para 1,5. Menéndez señaló que en casos como este último o el de Con se cuenta con suministros alternativos que ya se están utilizando. 

 Pese a que ha pasado el pico de mayor demanda, la Xunta insiste en no abandonar el consumo responsable, que es tan importante como el incremento de las reservas de agua para garantizar el abastecimiento, y por si se retrasa el período húmedo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/93245

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y eso que llueve todas las semanas.
Si fuera el verano un mes, solo un mes, de como es por aquí, se secarían has las playas...

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que tras mi visita, mejor dicho durante mi visita a Belesar llovió y fué la primera vez desde Abril, según me contaron.
Desde luego daba lástima ver que la tierra, tan húmeda otras veces, estaba como en el sur.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí también hace mucho tiempo que no vemos llover, y todo empieza a estar demasiado seco.

----------


## Luján

> Por aquí también hace mucho tiempo que no vemos llover, y todo empieza a estar demasiado seco.


Y más hoy, con el poniente que se ha metido.

Aquí han subido las temperaturas hasta cerca de 40ºC con un aire que parece el de uno de los antiguos altos hornos que había aquí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y más hoy, con el poniente que se ha metido.
> 
> Aquí han subido las temperaturas hasta cerca de 40ºC con un aire que parece el de uno de los antiguos altos hornos que había aquí.


Y aquí sin embargo hay nubes y claros, con ratos de sol algo más cortos que los de sombra, y una agradable temperatura de 31ºC y 35ºC al sol. Y parece que los vientos no van a rolar mucho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Y aquí sin embargo hay nubes y claros, con ratos de sol algo más cortos que los de sombra, y una agradable temperatura de 31ºC y 35ºC al sol. Y parece que los vientos no van a rolar mucho .


Menos mal que esto es cosa de un día y manaña refresca, que si no....

----------

